# Dad's Day Funny



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This caught my eye in today's paper...
.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine are in boxes....lol


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Ha ha!

My kids got me a Rigid laser guided miter saw for Father's day. how do I put that in a frame?


----------

